# need help !!!!



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

my 220 gal is leakin , when i found out only 1/4 of the water was left. the tank isnt crack, the back glass splited with the left glass.

is there any way to reseal a 220?
is the tank just trash now?

helpppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you can use aquariums sealant on the back. i have never done it but I definatly need too


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

the sealant from lfs said it is not recommented for tanks over 30 gal. does home depo have tank sealant? if they do what kind do i buy??


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

should i just throw the tank away?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

good god no, there's got to be something out there that can patch it up. Look around. Jesus thats a $800-$1200 tank you're talking about there, do NOT throw it away


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

If you are going to throw it away make sure you tell me your adress and the day you do










but there should be something out there that can re seal it :nod:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

How old is the tank? My 220 came with a 20-year warranty. If the seals go out before then they will either fix the leak or send you a new tank for free.


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

i had the tank for about a year i bought it off a guy from recycler


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

thats a lot of water







did it ruin your floor or what?


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

haha no it didnt the tank was in the garage. damn what a waste i just made my wet/dry too. i didnt even use the wet/dry for a month.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

use couk form homedepot or apoxy preferbly couk that stuff has sealed all kinds of stuff it held together my brotheres speakers for years


----------



## skelebonez (Feb 3, 2004)

i can guarentee that if you use regular aquarium sealent it will NOT work. i been testing that sh*t at work and it does absolutely nothing. it makes the store wreak of vinager, gets all over the place, and cant even hold 1/4 gal of water in a container with a crack. Id hate to see what the mass quantity would smell/look like and what would happen when it dont seal. I suggest go to home depot and shop around for some contracter grade sealent or something along those lines, however ive not tested this yet.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres what I would do, since you deffinitly don't want to throw this tank away. call around for a couple places that cut glass for windows and stuff like that and see if they can re-seal it for you. its not hard if you know how


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

If I were you I would totally empty the tank, cut away all the old sealant from around the join and then re do the whole lot again...contact a few companies who make tanks to find out what they use.....Glass Cages would be best.

I would also think about doing the other joins aswell, as if one went the others might not be far behind! Its not a hard job, just dont rush it as its important!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I repaired my 190 gal, the bottom seal had separated and all the water left. you CAN use aquarium sealant (100%) silicone. Yes it does smell like vinegar this is before the silicone is set and won't hurt anything. You should have to wait at least a couple days after resealing it to fill it up. I was told by the aquarium people I called, that it would be impossible to fix the proof is in the post below.

Here's a link w/ pics and a step by step to help you:
tank repair thread

p.s. please read carefully


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

even if you couldnt fix it...you could have a sweet reptile or vivarium tank!!!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

lol ok , y are u ppl talking about reptile vivariums and stuff, resealing is like the easiest job, get 100% silicone , wet your thumb and lay the bead right in the join , my 15 year old buddy did it himself for his 60 gal , and its fine, this is not a hard job


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

im only 16. i think it harder to reseal a 220 than a 60. there a major difference.


----------



## legalize'em (May 18, 2004)

call a professional as recommended before. Lost a big security deposit due to a bunch of water on the floor.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

k7q said:


> im only 16. i think it harder to reseal a 220 than a 60. there a major difference.


 no, only difference is size!

Aslong as you can get some help with the moving of it you'll be fine, follow traumatics post and it'll go perfectly!


----------



## Tommy the Cat (Mar 14, 2004)

ive said it once and ill say it again. DUCT TAPE


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

biggest reason theres a difference between the 60 and 220 is the amout of pressure pushing against the glass. i would get a professional to fix it. but i wouldnt trust my self to build a aquarium period, lol. ive had a 10 gallon smash and that was enough water to clean up.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

theres expoxys out there that should work make sure you get one made for glass


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> theres expoxys out there that should work make sure you get one made for glass


 you also have to consider if they are aquarium safe though, as otherwise you can say goodbye to any fish to have to put in there!!


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Good thing the tank was not in the house!


----------

